# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  Ενημερωμένη λίστα AS & Prefixes πανελλαδικά

## Cha0s

Υπάρχει κάπου κάποια ενημερωμένη λίστα με τα ranges των AS άλλων Ελληνικών κοινοτήτων καθώς και τα prefixes που ανακοινώνουν;

Στο Wind ή λίστα κατανομής IPs δεν φαίνεται να είναι ενημερωμένη μιας και στο routing table βλέπω πάρα πολλά prefixes που δεν αναφέρονται καν εκεί.

Επίσης στα AS Paths υπάρχουν δεκάδες άγνωστα ASN που δεν υπάρχουν στο Wind και είναι μεγαλύτερα του 30000.

Υπάρχει κάποια οριοθέτηση του ποια ASN ranges έχει κάθε κοινότητα; Πως επιλέγονται αυτά από άλλες κοινότητες που συνδέονται με το AWMN;

----------


## gas

Η Πατρα-Αιγιο-Ναυπακτος και περιχωρα σαν AS εχουν απο 59001 εως και 63999.
Η Κορινθος σαν AS εχει απο 44001 εως και 44999.
Η Ευβοια σαν AS εχει απο 50001 εωσ και 59999.

Τωρα για οριοθετηση δεν ξερω κατι και οσο αφορα την επιλογη του καθε AS φανταζομαι οτι ειναι θεμα των κατα τοπους κοινοτητων.

----------


## Cha0s

> Η Δυτικη Ελλαδα σαν AS εχει απο 59001 εως και 63999.
> Η Κορινθος σαν AS εχει απο 44001 εως και 44999.
> Η Ευβοια σαν AS εχει απο 50001 εωσ και 59999.
> 
> Τωρα για οριοθετηση δεν ξερω κατι και οσο αφορα την επιλογη του καθε AS φανταζομαι οτι ειναι θεμα των κατα τοπους κοινοτητων.


Βασικα αυτά που έστειλες εννοούσα «οριοθέτηση».
Τι ASN range δηλαδή έχει κάθε κοινότητα.
Thanks  :: 

Ωστόσο φαίνεται να λείπουν ranges.
Πχ από το 30000 και πάνω βλέπω ASN που δεν είναι εντός των ranges που ανέφερες.

Υπάρχει κάπου επίσημα αυτή η λίστα; Από που προκύπτει;

----------


## gas

Eγω εγραψα αυτα που ξερω μονο.Απο ειδα πραγματι υπαρχουν και αλλα ASN ranges.Υποψιαζομαι οτι πρεπει να ειναι καποιες κοινοτητες απο Δυτικη Ελλαδα εκτος Πατρας και Αιγιου.

----------


## neoplan

Να προσθέσω Κεφαλοννιά που έχει 490xx

----------


## Cha0s

49000 έως 49099;

----------


## gfan

Λειβαδεια (GMarkos) 7Link VPN 52000-52009

----------


## Cha0s

Thanks! 

Άντε να τα βρούμε όλα ποια είναι να κάνουμε μια λίστα να μπει στο Wiki (αν και έχει την τάση να μένει ανενημέρωτο απότι βλέπω) να έχουμε ένα μπούσουλα τι είναι όλα αυτά που βλέπουμε στο routing table μας  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Επαναφέρω το θέμα μιας και φαίνεται να υπάρχει λίγο δραστηριότητα αυτό τον καιρό μπας και τα συμμαζέψουμε λίγο γιατί όπως είναι προφανές γίνεται ένα μπάχαλο (ή με άλλα λόγια ο καθένας κάνει ότι του κατέβει  ::  )

Οπότε μέχρι στιγμής έχουμε και λέμε:
*ΚΟΙΝΟΤΗΤΑ*
*AS Range*
*Σύνολο AS*

AWMN
1-22000 (?)
22000 (?)

ΚΟΡΙΝΘΟΣ
44001-44999
998

ΕΥΒΟΙΑ
50001-59999 (CONFLICT)
9998

ΛΙΒΑΔΕΙΑ
52000-52009 (?)
9 (wtf?)

ΚΕΦΑΛΟΝΙΑ
49000-49099
99

ΠΑΤΡΑ-ΑΙΓΙΟ-ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΟΣ (lol καμιά άλλη πόλη; )
59001-63999
4998



Όπως το βλέπω το παραπάνω πινακάκι είναι εντελώς άκυρο και αυθαίρετο.
Δεν βλέπω καμία συνοχή η λογική στην παραπάνω χρήση των AS. Όπως το καταλαβαίνω ο καθένας πήρε ότι AS range του κατέβει (μιας και δεν βρήκα πουθενά αναφορά στο τι AS θα έχει κάθε κοινότητα) και ακόμα παίζει το όλο πράγμα γιατί δεν έχουν μαζευτεί ακόμα πολλοί να αρχίσουν να βγαίνουν τα προβλήματα...

Με άλλα λόγια πάμε από το κακό στο χειρότερο με την έλλειψη οργάνωσης που μας διακατέχει ως κοινότητες... (ή να πω πιο σωστά κοινότητα - είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος πως οι επιλογές έγιναν βάση του τι πρότεινε/υποχρέωσε το AWMN - ως συνήθως  ::  )


Για παράδειγμα, η Εύβοια με πια λογική έχει 9998 διαθέσιμα AS; (σιγά μην φτάσει ποτέ τους 9998 κόμβους - ούτε στο AWMN δεν έχουμε καλά καλά 800 κόμβους)
Και σύμφωνα με τα παραπάνω ranges η Εύβοια καβαλάει την Λιβαδειά, Πάτρα, Αίγιο, Ναύπακτο.

Η Λιβαδειά είναι το άλλο άκρο. Ολόκληρη πόλη θα έχει μόνο 9 κόμβους; Και αν μελλοντικά φτάσει τους 30-40 κόμβους;

Η Πάτρα, Αίγιο, Ναύπακτος είναι ένα δίκτυο; Τους χωρίζει ολόκληρη θάλασσα και παίζουν με ένα κοινό range; Δεν μου βγάζει πολύ νόημα από πλευράς οργάνωσης αυτό.


Επίσης γνωρίζει κανείς άλλος την πληθώρα αγνώστων AS που κυκλοφορούν στο δίκτυο από που προέρχονται μπας και αξιωθούμε να συμμαζέψουμε αυτό το χάος που επικρατεί;
Καλές οι διασυνδέσεις με άλλες κοινότητες, αλλά αν δεν υπάρχει η στοιχειώδης οργάνωση μόνο μικρογραφία του internet δεν μπορούμε να ονομαζόμαστε.
Φανταστείτε στο Internet ο καθένας να ανακοίνωνε ότι AS του κατέβει τι ωραία που θα ήταν  ::

----------


## ysam

Έτσι όπως είμαστε σήμερα δεν παίζει το σενάριο. Αποδίδουμε AS = nodeid αλλά to nodeid σε κάθε κοινότητα ξεκινάει από τον αριθμό 1. 

Κάποια στιγμή είχαμε πει μήπως γυρίσουμε σε σειριακή απόδοση κεντρικά των AS όπως και ipv6 (το ipv4 είναι οκ) αλλά δεν έχει γίνει κάτι.

----------


## ysam

H απάντηση σε αυτό ήταν το summarizaton και όχι να περνάμε τα AS με BGP. 
Παίρνει το gateway της κοινότητας ένα >65κ AS και γίνεται το peering μέσα από εκεί με aggregate ανακοίνωση του range.

Αυτό για το routing.....

----------


## grigoris

> Η Πάτρα, Αίγιο, Ναύπακτος είναι ένα δίκτυο; Τους χωρίζει ολόκληρη θάλασσα και παίζουν με ένα κοινό range; Δεν μου βγάζει πολύ νόημα από πλευράς οργάνωσης αυτό.
> 
> 
> Επίσης γνωρίζει κανείς άλλος την πληθώρα αγνώστων AS που κυκλοφορούν στο δίκτυο από που προέρχονται μπας και αξιωθούμε να συμμαζέψουμε αυτό το χάος που επικρατεί;
> Καλές οι διασυνδέσεις με άλλες κοινότητες, αλλά αν δεν υπάρχει η στοιχειώδης οργάνωση μόνο μικρογραφία του internet δεν μπορούμε να ονομαζόμαστε.
> Φανταστείτε στο Internet ο καθένας να ανακοίνωνε ότι AS του κατέβει τι ωραία που θα ήταν


Ναι, ειναι ενα δικτυο επειδη ολα αναπτυσσονται γυρω απο το pwmn και απλα προστιθενται καποιοι κομβοι και οχι μικροτερα δικτυα. Παρολο που μας χωριζει μια θαλασσα  :: 

Σε wana και pwmn (με ολες τις πολεις που περιλαμβανει) κανεις δεν υποχρεωσε να χρησιμοποιηθει καποιο range και εχουν αλλαχθει ολα 2-3 φορες αν δεν απατωμαι. Δεν ειναι καθολου ευκολο (ειδικα αν εχεις κομβουχους και υπηρεσιουχους που ασχολουνται αραια και που), αλλα καποιες φορες χρειαστηκε να δωθει καποια δραστικη λυση ωστε να μην υπαρχουν τεχνικα προβληματα.

Η λογικη ακολουθει λιγο-πολυ τη διευθυνσιοδοτηση και οχι καποιο wind (γι αυτο και δε μας υποχρεωσε κανεις). Πχ στο wana τα 3 πρωτα ψηφια ειναι το b-class και τα επομενα το c-class. Στο pwmn αν θυμαμαι καλα το 60 ειναι το προθεμα και μετα ακολουθει το c-class. Αυτο φανηκε πιο future proof εκεινη τη στιγμη καθως ακολουθει τη μοναδικοτητα της διευθυνσιοδοτησης, αυτο εφαρμοστηκε. 

Γενικως υπαρχουν καποια θεματα τωρα.. 
- ψιλομπαχαλο επειδη σε μικρα δικτυα εχουμε τεραστια route tables
- τωρα ειναι ολη η πελοπονησος σε ring αλλα περνα απο μερος του awmn. Αμφιβαλλω αν μπορει να παιξει αυτο καλα με bgp (το mswn δε θελει καν να δοκιμασει). Προς το παρον τα παιδια απο την καλαματα βαρανε σκοπετα με static routes.
- συμφωνω, τωρα που εχει αρχισει να παιζει η μιση ελλαδα σαν ενα ενιαιο ΑΣΥΡΜΑΤΟ δικτυο, δε μου αρεσει που βλεπω AS ο,τι να ναι
- αν κανουμε αυτο που προτεινει ο ysam, τί αποκριση θα εχουμε σε περιπτωση που πεσει καποιο πελοποννησιακο ΒΒ? μια δοκιμη θα επειθε μονο

----------


## grigoris

double post

----------


## gas

Update: ΠΑΤΡΑ-ΑΙΓΙΟ-ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΟΣ ΜΕΣΟΛΟΓΓΙ AS 60001-63999

----------


## grigoris

να προσθεσω WANA (Αμαλιαδα και καποιες μικροτερες πολεις/χωρια) 224ΧΧ

----------


## xtnd

> να προσθεσω WANA (Αμαλιαδα και καποιες μικροτερες πολεις/χωρια) 224ΧΧ



Εκεί σε λίγο θα έχουμε πρόβλημα με τα nodes ID του AWMN. Αυτή την στιγμή το awmn είναι στο 21291 και αρκετά σύντομα όπως πάει θα φτάσει και στο 224xx.

----------


## Cha0s

> Εκεί σε λίγο θα έχουμε πρόβλημα με τα nodes ID του AWMN. Αυτή την στιγμή το awmn είναι στο 21291 και αρκετά σύντομα όπως πάει θα φτάσει και στο 224xx.


Μάλλον πρέπει να γίνει άμεσο ξεκαθάρισμα στο WiND να αρχίσουν να χρησιμοποιούνται παλιότερα nodeids.

Είναι αστείο για δίκτυο 700-800 κόμβων να χρησιμοποιούμε AS >22000  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Ενημερωμένη λίστα:

*ΚΟΙΝΟΤΗΤΑ*
*AS Range*
*Σύνολο AS*

AWMN
1-22000 (?)
22000 (?)

WANA
22400-22499
99

ΚΟΡΙΝΘΟΣ
44001-44999
998

ΚΕΦΑΛΟΝΙΑ
49000-49099
99

ΕΥΒΟΙΑ
50001-59999 (CONFLICT με ΛΙΒΑΔΕΙΑ)
9998

ΛΙΒΑΔΕΙΑ
52000-52009 (?)
9 (wtf?)

ΠΑΤΡΑ-ΑΙΓΙΟ-ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΟΣ (lol καμιά άλλη πόλη; )
60001-63999
3998

----------


## gas

> να προσθεσω WANA (Αμαλιαδα και καποιες μικροτερες πολεις/χωρια) 224ΧΧ


Πες τους να παρουν το 624ΧΧ ωστε να μην υπαρξει κανενα προβλημα στο μελλον και να ειναι και εναρμονισμενοι με την ευρυτερη περιοχη.
Βαγγελη βαλε και το Mεσολογγι AS 62201-62299 στο πινακα.

----------


## grigoris

> Πες τους να παρουν το 624ΧΧ ωστε να μην υπαρξει κανενα προβλημα στο μελλον και να ειναι και εναρμονισμενοι με την ευρυτερη περιοχη.
> Βαγγελη βαλε και το Mεσολογγι AS 62201-62299 στο πινακα.


δεν ειναι υπερβολικα δυσκολο, αλλα δεν ειναι και λυση..

----------


## neoplan

Στο wind.awmn.net μετράω 239 σελίδες από κόμβους με 50 κόμβους ανά σελίδα = 11950 κόμβοι. 

Ο κόμβος που προστέθηκε τελευταίος είναι ο #21293. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι υπάρχουν ~ 9000 αχρησιμοποίητα node id (πιθανόν από κομβους που έχουν διαγραφεί).

Θα πρότεινα να πειράξουμε τον κώδικα που κατανέμει στον χρήστη το node id έτσι ώστε αντί να παίρνει από το τελευταίο καταχωρημένο +1, να παίρνει από το πρώτο ελεύθερο.

----------


## xtnd

Εγώ θα πρότεινα να δούμε μία συνολική λύση για όλη την Ελλάδα.

Να έχουμε ένα σύστημα που να παράγει Node IDs και να τα δίνει όπου χρειάζονται. Καθαρίζουμε το AWMN από την σαβούρα του και ξεκινάμε και δίνουμε ότι node IDs έχουμε ελεύθερα αλλά όχι μόνο για την Αθήνα αλλά για όλη την Ελλάδα. 

Το σύστημα βέβαια αυτό να είναι αυτόνομο με δικές του υποδομές και όχι κάτω από κάποιας κοινότητας το WiND.

Να είναι το σύστημα αυτό υπεύθυνο για τα Peering καθώς και για τα DNS ΟΛΩΝ ΜΑΣ.

Σε αυτό το σύστημα όμως δεν θα μπορούμε να προσθέτουμε δεδομένα όπως στο WiND αλλά θα είναι αυτόματα αυτά που θα έχει. 

Να αναλάβουν κάποια άτομα λοιπόν να "τρέχουν" αυτό το σύστημα το οποίο θα τροφοδοτεί όλη την Ελλάδα με ότι χρειάζεται είτε αυτό είναι Node IDs είτε είναι IPs είτε είναι Peering των κοινοτήτων είτε είναι ότι άλλο αποφασιστεί. 

Κάτι σαν ένα Πανελλαδικό Wireless RIPE για τις ανάγκες που έχουμε και με τους ανάλογους χάρτες και με ΣΩΣΤΕΣ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ.

----------


## NetTraptor

> ....


+1

----------


## grigoris

> Εγώ θα πρότεινα να δούμε μία συνολική λύση για όλη την Ελλάδα.


Μεσα για μια πανελλαδικη λυση! Ή πιο απλα, η διευθυνσιοδοτηση να περιεχει και τα AS. (και θα προτιμουσα τα AS καποιας περιοχης να εχουν κοινο prefix για γρηγορο debugging)

----------


## ysam

Είχαμε πει να γίνει σειριακό και να μην έχει σχέση το nodeid η το ip. Ένας whois server μπορεί να σου δώσει την πληροφορία που θες. Το Internet αυτά τα έχει λύσει δεκαετίες και εμείς θα φτιάξουμε από την αρχή τον τροχό? 

Προσωπικά μπορώ να αναλάβω με όποιον θέλει το εγχείρημα και προφανέστατα πρέπει να έχει κάποιο μηχάνημα σε κάθε κοινότητα μην πω δύο σε κάθε κοινότητα, αλλιώς θα χάνονται DNS κτλ αν πέφτουν Links.

Βάζω μέσα και DNS tld και IPv4/IPv6 provision και AS provision.

----------


## xtnd

> Είχαμε πει να γίνει σειριακό και να μην έχει σχέση το nodeid η το ip. Ένας whois server μπορεί να σου δώσει την πληροφορία που θες. Το Internet αυτά τα έχει λύσει δεκαετίες και εμείς θα φτιάξουμε από την αρχή τον τροχό? 
> 
> Προσωπικά μπορώ να αναλάβω με όποιον θέλει το εγχείρημα και προφανέστατα πρέπει να έχει κάποιο μηχάνημα σε κάθε κοινότητα μην πω δύο σε κάθε κοινότητα, αλλιώς θα χάνονται DNS κτλ αν πέφτουν Links.
> 
> Βάζω μέσα και DNS tld και IPv4/IPv6 provision και AS provision.


Μήπως θα πρέπει να ξεκινήσουμε με προδιαγραφές του όλου "project" ώστε να ξέρουμε που βαδίζουμε και να γίνει όλο το εγχείρημα πιο σωστά;

Να έχουμε ένα "Φάκελο" με όλα τα του θέματος ώστε να βάλουμε τις βάσεις με αυτά που πρέπει να αρχή να φτιαχτούν και μετά (στο μέλλον) με αυτά που θα πρέπει να προστεθούν ώστε να ξέρει και ο καθένας τι κομμάτια θα περιλαμβάνει.

----------


## ysam

Ναι αμέ. Να ανοίξουμε άλλο thread όμως.

----------


## StarGazer

Δεδομένου ότι έχουμε συμφωνήσει όλοι στην Πανελλαδική διευθυνσιοδότηση, 
και πως έχουμε όλοι mikrotik v5 και πάνω
γιατί δε το πάμε σε εξαψήφια από το C-Class του κάθε κόμβου 10.abc.def.0 -> AS: abcdef

10.123.456.0 -> 10.123.456.000 -> AS 123456 ?

Είναι λίγο σπατάλη το σύστημα αλλά:
- Εξασφαλίζει τη μοναδικότητα χωρίς να έχει σχέση/εξάρτηση με WiND ή άλλο σύστημα
- Είναι προφανές ότι μετά την έγκριση C-class για κάποιο κόμβο παίρνει και ASN οπότε δεν υπάρχει λόγος για να γράφουμε νέο κώδικα κτλ.
- Είναι προφανές επίσης ότι θα γίνει μπάχαλο μάλλον την ώρα των αλλαγών, και πως κάποιοι μάλλον έχουν αλλάξει αρκετές φορές..

(Πιθανά παλιά 2.9.27 δεν υποστηρίζουν πάνω από 65k και θα χρειαστεί να αναβαθμιστούν (αλλά αυτό ισχύει και τώρα))

Στη Βόρεια Ελλάδα δεν έχουμε τέτοιο θέμα καθώς οι περισσότερες κοινότητες έχουν OSPF εσωτερικά..

----------


## ysam

Μην συνδέεις τίποτα με το AS. Απλά να είναι μοναδικό θες. 

Ας βγουν ranges και ας ανατεθούν σε κάθε κοινότητα να τελειώνουμε.

----------


## grigoris

> 10.123.456.0 -> 10.123.456.000 -> AS 123456 ?


Δεν ειναι ασχημη ιδεα.. Αλλα φοβαμαι οτι δεν μπορουμε να υποθεσουμε οτι ολοι εχουν v5 τουλαχιστον
Σιγουρα στα μεγαλα δικτυα θα υπαρχουν "2.9.27" , "3.2.22", κοκ

----------


## NetTraptor

Η Απόδοση AS nodeID IP πρέπει να είναι ανεξάρτητα και εκφράζουν διαφορετικά πράγματα. Το ότι χρησιμοποιήθηκε το Node ID για AS είναι μια κοντόφθαλμη λύση ανάγκης και αυθαίρετη απόφαση. Όλοι συμφωνούμε σε αυτό. Ας φτιαχτεί λοιπόν ένα σύστημα που θα αναλάβει την απόδοση AS. Δεν νομίζω ότι θα δυσκολευτούμε να αλλάξουμε AS. Είναι τόσο απλό.Για εμένα η πιο δύσκολη απόφαση είναι το καθάρισμα του wind. Ανοίγω ένα άλλο Thread για αυτό όμως.

----------


## ysam

Μην πειράζεις ότι παίζει. Σταμάτα να δίνεις AS = NodeID όποτε μπορέσεις και τέλος. Δες και το άλλο νήμα.

----------

